# Custom Manta Ray



## Sandman (Apr 25, 2020)

1970 Custom Manta Ray road bike , 5 speed . At least i utilized all Schwinn parts , except the seat post to gain cockpit space . People just grin when I  pass by .


----------



## jammer (Apr 26, 2020)

I think it's Kool


----------

